# I think she was hit by a car.



## Hardrock (May 17, 2013)

Last night I found a buff walking around by the ice cream shop on main street so I took her home so she wouldn't get hit by a car. It looks like I was to late. The poor girl's upper beak is broke off at tje end and the lower beak is split into three. She is also missing half of her tail feathers and a lot of her back feathers. She doesn't seem to be eating and she is not drinking very much at all. I would like to be able to help her but am not sure if her beak is save able or not or if she could even survive without a beak of it's not.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, poor baby. =( Best thing you can do for her is what you already are doing. Keeping her where its quiet and warm, give her electrolytes if you can - pedialtye or prefably save-a-chick packet mix. Not sure what to tell you about her beak. They do grow. Hopefully one of the more experienced members will bump on here soon that will be able to guide you further. Keep us posted on how she's doing. Sending many get well wishes her way.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

_*....just brainstorming...........

*_I _WONDER_ if a person could "glue" an artificial beak on that chicken ????
( somewhat like some women use artificial "finger-nails" )

You'd need to use a VERY quick-setting glue that is VERY strong....but it seems to me that it might work.
( just brainstorming and wondering )

BUT....I ain't no Chicken-Doctor.  

*Ha-Ha !!!* 
*-*ReTIRED-


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

That is so sad! Poor girl!.......


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Might be on to something reTIRED. I know they have glue in the stores like Walmart for cuts that are keep but don't quite need stitches. Maybe able to glue those splits back together that way?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2013/01/repairing-chickens-broken-beak.html?m=1

She fixes her broken beaks with tea bag paper and gel super glue. Maybe this helps? Good luck!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I was thinking of something more PERMANENT for a glue.....
.....like a "Quick-Setting" *Epoxy*.
_BUT...._you'd need to be very careful that you didn't glue her beak SHUT. 

NO DOUBT that it would require 2 _patient__ people_ and some _serious SET-UP_ and planning beforehand.
The UPPER BEAK might be replaced with an acrylic plastic or some plexiglas, perhaps ???

*I dunno.*
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Hardrock (May 17, 2013)

The upper beak is damaged missing the tip, but the lower beak is what we're realy conserned about. It is split length wise in 3 peices almost back to her face. She seems to be drinking water but we are still trying to get her to eat. We have turned some layer crumbles into a mush for her but aren't realy sure what else we could try to feed her.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I've seen a cockateil live without a bottom beak (at all - ate gruel it's entire life.) There's also people who fix up road smashed turtles, they may be able to give you a better idea on how to fix a beak as it's made of a similar substance. Super Glue does tend to be permanent on hard surfaces. My concern would be more for infection though... You said it was split all the way to the face... which makes me think there may be skin or gum ripping as well. I don't know if there's such thing as chicken anti-biotics? Someone else here might know.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Take her to a vet. I know of a vet that had someone bring a frog that they accidently hit with a car. The lower jaw was split and ripped open. The vet put wires in the jaw and sutured it back together. Best to leave these kind of things to the professionals. There is a reason y they go to school for so long


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

There are antibiotics available at the local feed stores. Yogurt would be easy for her to eat and full of vitamins for her. Being its a weekend, kind of hard to take her into a vet but maybe tomorrow you could get her in?


----------



## Hardrock (May 17, 2013)

We have been giving Buffy antibiotics, pedialite, and soft food since we found her and she is starting to heal. She looks like here beak is starting to heal, but she still has a way to go. If she keeps improving we'll put her outside in the pen that we had the rooster in to get her introduced to the other girls.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh that's such good news!  I've been wondering how she was doing. [ Yay for you Buffy! You have a wonderful home little one! ]


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Just as long as the other girls can't get to her. They will peck her, and she has no defense with no beak.


----------



## Hardrock (May 17, 2013)

We have a seperate enclosure that I had the rooster in before we got rid of him. So she will be safe but be able to get familiar withe the other girls.


----------



## Hardrock (May 17, 2013)

Buffy didn't make it. She was acting like she was on the mend untill last night when she started going downhill fast. Then this morning she died. I think she must have had too much internal damage or something.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

that's SO.... So.... SAD! Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Loopychicklady (May 22, 2013)

That's so sad, poor girl  so sorry!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  Hugs.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear that .


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Awww, well, you did all you could, and it sounds like she was happy that she ended up with a loving home!


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Poor girl but you did everything you could and undoubtably gave her the best chance possible and kept her comfortable in her final days.


----------

